# My new favorite build



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Well here is my lates build. It is a AFAF estuary wrapped for Thekingfeeder. I did a scales wrap, amtack titanium guides, and shaped cork split grips, this rod is awesome. I really hate to give it to someone else.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

First pic was before it was all packed, the rest is with the epoxy still wet.


----------



## Mater Man (May 10, 2009)

*Rod*

Reeley nice looking job Chuck......too nice for Hudac! LOL
MaterMan


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

That is a SWEET looking rod. I'm sure Robert is gonna love it!

Now the question is how long will it take for him to order a matching heaver? 

Evan


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

kingfisherman23 said:


> That is a SWEET looking rod. I'm sure Robert is gonna love it!
> 
> Now the question is how long will it take for him to order a matching heaver?
> 
> Evan


You are a little late, I am going to strip the Tourney Rock and build it to match the Estuary. 

Robert


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I just realized the first pic of the wrap is before it was even finished. I have a lot of friends curious about how they are done, so I took a lot of step by step pic of the progress.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

thekingfeeder said:


> You are a little late, I am going to strip the Tourney Rock and build it to match the Estuary.
> 
> Robert


I figured you might. That will be an awesome all-around duo, the Tourney Rock for the heavier stuff and the Estuary for anything from long-distance metal to pomp/bait rigs in the surf.

Evan


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

sweet lookin set up... surprised Robt didn't have you make it a low reel set up though...


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Tacpayne said:


> I really hate to give it to someone else.


Well heck, if your giving them away, I'd like to put my name on the list for one just like it! That looks awesome!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

very nice


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Just like any other rod that someone has put great amounts of time on, the pictures do not do the rod justice. Chuck, thank you very much for taking your time and making our vision a reality. Being my first custom rod, you really were patient and understanding of my not knowing what I wanted. I will release my first fish I catch on it. I am hoping he tells all the others how pretty that rod was and all of his friends get hooked up just to check the rod out. 

Robert


----------



## Stevie Wonder (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice Work, TacPayne... I can see Robert matching a 7HT Mag up with it


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

*Hmmm*










This is the sweetheart I just ordered to match that rod. It was a limited run, I got the owner to sell me one of his personal reels. I don't know that he can get anymore. I lucked out. I bought the 5500 size. This combo is now perfect. 5500CS in Blue Yonder blue!! It is almost like that reel was made for this rod.

Robert


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

It sure is purty!


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

thekingfeeder said:


> This is the sweetheart I just ordered to match that rod. It was a limited run, I got the owner to sell me one of his personal reels. I don't know that he can get anymore. I lucked out. I bought the 5500 size. This combo is now perfect. 5500CS in Blue Yonder blue!! It is almost like that reel was made for this rod.
> 
> Robert




Very nice find.


----------



## Jersey Dave (Nov 2, 2009)

GREAT WORK CHUCK....

Can't wait to see your next build


----------



## Fishinbuddy (Mar 11, 2009)

Awesome work Chuck.....I have got to try the scales wrap. I really like that.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

That's pure sweetness right there. I don't care what anybody says. 

Robert, that would make a great Christmas gift from you to me


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Bigfisherman said:


> That's pure sweetness right there. I don't care what anybody says.
> 
> Robert, that would make a great Christmas gift from you to me


 actually that's my reel, Robert didn't get one so he snagged mine...


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

Thats gonna make one sweet setup!:fishing:


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

boy _'d love to build my own pole_


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Rockfish1 said:


> actually that's my reel, Robert didn't get one so he snagged mine...



LMAO!!!

Robert


----------



## ketch69 (Jul 8, 2001)

Sweet. I love that blue


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

Is that a thread or veneer wrap?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

saltysurf said:


> Is that a thread or veneer wrap?


Its thread, took close to 10 hrs to do the butt wrap alone.I had close to 30hrs in this build. It was my first scales wrap, I dont anticipate them taking so long in the future.


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

Love that look I'm going to make me a 7' 2 peace ml spin matched with a 12' mh surfer. found some awesome deals on the cabelas web site for kits!!! I've fixed rods before and have done thread decor wraps. I just dont know if the vaneer wrap is less time consuming?Never built a complete rod but I know I can.


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

Tacpayne said:


> Its thread, took close to 10 hrs to do the butt wrap alone.I had close to 30hrs in this build. It was my first scales wrap, I dont anticipate them taking so long in the future.


Wow I would love to create something like that with thread. I love the blend in colors! Its sick:--|


----------

